# ,  / > Alinco >    DX77.   .

## .

: -            .
     -     PLL    RX   ,           PA - LPF        LPF   .   ALC  .  , IC23,D713 D707,D714 D708,D715 D709.
   .   , !

----------

R3KDZ, UC8U

----------

